# 2009 er froggy rahmen gesucht



## trek 6500 (28. August 2010)

...grün - gr. s, reeller preis , technisch und lack okay ... DANKE !!!!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (30. August 2010)

gefunden !!! danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

